# Benadryl dosage for puppy



## SmokyShadow (May 19, 2007)

We picked up a chow-looking puppy last week. I almost ran her down on the highway. Not starved but underfed and her skin was scabby, completely bare around her eyes. 

We gave her a thorough bath with a medicated dog shampoo and plenty of good food, fresh water. Brushed her gently. 

Now I believe she has sarcoptic mange. Her entire body, especially her ears) is scabby, raw and in some places starting to bleed. She looks much worse now than she did, and she is ITCHY, crying and poor baby can't hardly sleep. It is shocking at how fast it spread! 

We're leaving now to pick up some tea tree oil. I'm going to cut her hair, give her another bath and soak her good with the oil. I'd also like to give her benadryl so that she can get some rest, but I'm not sure how much to giver her. She weighs 4 lbs. and is maybe 10 weeks old. 

We'll also be putting her on a meat & rice diet with a very small amount of added garlic and a little oil. 

Any other suggestions would be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

I think I'd start with a vet to be sure of what you're dealing with. Poor pup! Poor you! What a handful to start off with!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Ivomec 1% injectible will cure mange
1/10th ML/10 lbs given orally DAILY until 1 week past time symptoms disappear.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

human meds shouldn't be administered unless the vet give it to you or gives the ok....best check a vet first


----------



## SmokyShadow (May 19, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Ivomec 1% injectible will cure mange
> 1/10th ML/10 lbs given orally DAILY until 1 week past time symptoms disappear.


Is this the right product? There are quite a few to choose from, but the only one that seems to fit the bill. 

http://www.tractorsupply.com/livest...ormers/safeguard-equine-dewormer-92-g-2207925


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc...=63GGLNVJFXVP9NNSVT1UJM6LG6V3D71A&pf_id=17181

The one you showed is the 1% as can be seen above. If it isn't mange though you may delay help for what is going on. Could also be an allergic reaction. As widespread as it sounds, it may warrant prednisone if it is allergic. Hard to say from this side of the computer.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Yes, the 1% injectible is correct.
It can also be used to treat worms other than tapeworms
Another benefit is it prevents heartworms.
I've used it on all 7 of my dogs with no ill effects

It has a long shelf life if stored in a cool dark place

http://www.tractorsupply.com/livest...c Ivermectin Injection Cattle Dewormer, 50 ml


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Puppy really needs to see a vet so you know what you're treating and how to treat it. 

I'd also recommend fish oil in her food. We did this for our dog Tom when he found us. His skin was very dry and flaky and he had hair loss. His was due to malnutrition. We rubbed him down with vaseline and put fish oil in his food. That was six years ago and he has a sleek, shiny coat now.

As for Benadryl dosage, 1 mg per pound every eight hours, so that would be 4 mg three times a day for your pup.


----------



## FoxyWench (Jan 22, 2010)

VET VET VET, teatree and garlic will NOT cure it...
that also being said, teatree in large doses is also TOXIC to pets!!! its safe in small dosage but not soaking her down in the stuff...
(the other one ive heard as a mange treatment is engine oil, this one is also going to do more damage than good...

ravenlost already posted the beadryl dosage, that will see her through the night, but she needs to see a vet.
being a stray she should see a vet anyway...

i wouldnt simply treat for mange yourself as you never know whats actually going on, while it likley is mange it could be anything from an allergy to mange to other mites...best to have a scraping done to be absolutly sure, if her immune system is already compromised it could cause some serious issues.

and because i havent yet said it...THANK YOU for rescuing her!, sounds like she was in serious need of an angel, thak you for being there.


----------



## simplepeace (Oct 29, 2005)

You know to dilute the Tea Tree Oil in another carrier oil I imagine? And to just dot it on a few spots with a q-tip? Honestly, I wouldn't use anything with Tea Tree Oil on a pup that small. It can make them very sick, and could even kill them.

As some others have said I would have a vet give a diagnosis first, before treating. You can still make the decision on how to treat yourself. If that is not an option, I would just try the Ivermectin. 
At the very least I'd avoid using Tea Tree oil and Ivermectin at the same time, it really could be too much for a pup that size.
The stress alone, much less all the chemicals to clean & treat can do more damage to that baby immune system. Good to build up the immune system with with homemade meals and I second the fish oil. I'd get a probiotic and some vitamin c too.
Good luck with the little one.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Be very careful with using ANY meds with puppies!!!! They are too young for a lot of wormers and flea products. We just had 2 baby schnauzers die at work (vet) from inappropriate use/dosage of wormer. Call your vet!!


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

I love chow mixes. Pictures would be great! I hope everything turns out okay with it.


----------



## SmokyShadow (May 19, 2007)

When I said "saturate," all I meant was that I was going to put a few drops of tea tree oil in the shampoo and give her a good soaking in the bath, followed by a thorough rinse. 

Thank you for the benadryl and ivomec dosage info. For a recap, I can give the _injectable_ ivomec orally? I will pick some up tomorrow. 

I didn't expect the garlic to stop the mange, but it does help prevent fleas and fight inflammation. I'm alternating olive oil, fish oil and bacon grease in her food. No corn, wheat, rice or other grains. 

If we cannot successfully treat her at home, and if we cannot find someone else quickly who can afford to treat her condition, we will have to take her to the pound. She is a beautiful, sweet fur ball and my husband is already very attached to her. Either her mother was a stray or she was mistreated, because she wouldn't approach anyone and hid from us, very submissive posture. Now she comes out wagging her tail...probably because I have food  

Oh, her name is Holly, because I have several long scratches up my arm where I had to pull her out from under a holly bush. lol

Anyway, we can't take her to a vet right now because my husband was on worker's comp - tore two tendons in his right shoulder & all kinds of complications - and we just found out Wednesday that they cut off his checks. They're saying he is at MMI and we're waiting to get his impairment rating then worker's comp will make an offer. Meanwhile we will be living on $1200/month, so we're on a bare-bones budget. I still have my other dogs and cats to think of, too. 

So, if the baths and ivomec don't work...anyone near central AL want a sick, sweet puppy?


----------



## SmokyShadow (May 19, 2007)

I haven't posted pictures before, so I hope I did it right. 










http://i754.photobucket.com/albums/xx181/SmokyShadow/Holly Feb 2010/Holly008.jpg

It was hard to get a clear shot of her, she is scratching all the time, bless her little canine heart.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Poor little thing. Most of Tom's hair loss was around the eyes and face. Like I said, plenty of good food and a little TLC cured his problem. I hope that's all this pup needs! I'd take her in a minute if I were close enough.


----------



## SmokyShadow (May 19, 2007)

Update: Holly is feeling better! She is trying to play with us and even barked a couple of times. Her sores are scabbing over now. She lost a little more hair but she's healing. The first couple of days I kept her knocked out on Benadryl. She couldn't sleep before because of the itching and/or pain. 

I've been giving her the Ivomec in a spoon of milk and she drinks it right up. Instead of using Tea Tree Oil in her shampoo like I'd planned, I used extra-strength T-Gel shampoo once, rinsed her thoroughly and once she was dry, sprayed her with Horseman's Dream, Fung-A-Way Topical Fungicide Solution. Sprayed her every day according to the instructions. 

She's a good dog - will let me do anything to her her - but she holds one thing against me...the Benadryl! Apparently she thinks it's nasty and will burn rubber when she sees the syringe LOL


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

LOL burn rubber I like that. Her "mange" is probable what got her dumped. If you see hair growth returning that is good, but I was going to suggest having a vet do a skin scrape to make sure it is sarcoptic mange and not demadex, some puppies are prone to demadex which is simply when the natural skin mites overpopulate area's of the body a lot of times just due to stress, or being a puppy her immune system isnt able to handle them yet. I hope she gets better, and she is lucky she found you 

Oh one more thing watch for secondary infections sometimes that sets in if the scabbed area's dont get to heal correctly.


----------

